# Second UP trip for 2021



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Headed back to the UP Sunday for a week trip. Plans were to start in Christmas leaving Monday morning on snowmobiles to Watersmeet area ride that area for 2 days then on to Twin lakes area for 2 days then back to Christmas. But with reports of light snow in some areas we decided to drive truck and trailer our snowmobiles to Twin lakes and we’re able to get a great cabin at Krupps resort with separate bedrooms. Also stayed at our original planned place the ParkView. Which had great carry out food. Arrived with decent snow and rode some that afternoon. Woke up to snow falling which it did throughout the night. Rode to Copper harbor and back hitting many different trails, most in great shape with plenty of snow. Put on a little over 200 miles. Next day rode to Hurly Wisconsin. Plenty of snow but a little snirty is some areas near town especially Ironwood. Rode some of the same trails along with many different ones the next two days going to Bergland , Rockland area, and to Porcupine mountains. Unfortunately it was snowing so hard that day in porcupines that we couldn’t see far enough to see lake of the clouds. Different trip with restaurants only allowing outside dining, but I agree and understand. Just feel sorry for businesses loosing out. Carry outs helped out also. Krupps reported that 25 inches of snow fell that 4 days we were in that area. Friday snowed all the way home with snow covered roads. Truck in 4wd most of the way across the UP. Then again from Mac bridge to close to West branch. Had a great trip riding just under 600 miles. 940 miles on the new sled. Hopefully at least one more trip coming soon to the best riding in Michigan. Love to ride weekdays in the UP. Plenty of snow up there with all the fresh stuff at least across 41 and 28. Lots of trailers headed north as we were headed south. Gaylord area was very busy with fresh snow also. Pic was from first day before 25 inches fell should have gotten a second one after.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> View attachment 637007


I’ll agree, finally a correct snow report.


----------



## perchjerker (Feb 8, 2002)

I have only been out one time at my cabin in Manton over New Years. We sure need more snow. We were able to get out and ride so that was good.

Headed back up Fri afternoon to fart around the area


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Just got a invite to Gaylord for a weekend ride February 5. I’ll be there.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Fishindeer said:


> Headed back to the UP Sunday for a week trip. Plans were to start in Christmas leaving Monday morning on snowmobiles to Watersmeet area ride that area for 2 days then on to Twin lakes area for 2 days then back to Christmas. But with reports of light snow in some areas we decided to drive truck and trailer our snowmobiles to Twin lakes and we’re able to get a great cabin at Krupps resort with separate bedrooms. Also stayed at our original planned place the ParkView. Which had great carry out food. Arrived with decent snow and rode some that afternoon. Woke up to snow falling which it did throughout the night. Rode to Copper harbor and back hitting many different trails, most in great shape with plenty of snow. Put on a little over 200 miles. Next day rode to Hurly Wisconsin. Plenty of snow but a little snirty is some areas near town especially Ironwood. Rode some of the same trails along with many different ones the next two days going to Bergland , Rockland area, and to Porcupine mountains. Unfortunately it was snowing so hard that day in porcupines that we couldn’t see far enough to see lake of the clouds. Different trip with restaurants only allowing outside dining, but I agree and understand. Just feel sorry for businesses loosing out. Carry outs helped out also. Krupps reported that 25 inches of snow fell that 4 days we were in that area. Friday snowed all the way home with snow covered roads. Truck in 4wd most of the way across the UP. Then again from Mac bridge to close to West branch. Had a great trip riding just under 600 miles. 940 miles on the new sled. Hopefully at least one more trip coming soon to the best riding in Michigan. Love to ride weekdays in the UP. Plenty of snow up there with all the fresh stuff at least across 41 and 28. Lots of trailers headed north as we were headed south. Gaylord area was very busy with fresh snow also. Pic was from first day before 25 inches fell should have gotten a second one after.
> View attachment 636909


What a great trip. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Fishindeer said:


> I’ll agree, finally a correct snow report.


NOAA interactive snow map. I use the high contrast color palette since I have color vision issues. You can change parameters in the left hand menu. I use shallow snow depth until it gets in excess of 24” across the UP then switch to snow depth.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Could you post the website for that NOAA map..

Thank you


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

22 Chuck said:


> Could you post the website for that NOAA map..
> 
> Thank you


See interactive maps. Change the parameters in the left hand menu. 




__





National Snow Analyses - NOHRSC - The ultimate source for snow information







www.nohrsc.noaa.gov


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Heading up today, based in Baraga County.


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

sourdough44 said:


> Heading up today, based in Baraga County.


Enjoy,that’s a great area! Last week we rode Paradise area, headed back to Gaylord area today.


----------

